# Wednesday night cheese smoke



## smokininalberta (Dec 14, 2016)

Finally a quiet night to throw a load of cheese in the little old electric smoker. -17 degrees C right now, smoker is sitting steady at 70 degrees F.













IMG_0320.JPG



__ smokininalberta
__ Dec 14, 2016


















IMG_0321.JPG



__ smokininalberta
__ Dec 14, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2016)

Boy that's a load of cheese!

That ought to keep you stocked up for a while!

Al


----------



## pismopete (Dec 17, 2016)

That's a nice looking load of cheese. I've found that the cheese takes the smoke really well between 60-70 degrees. I've smoked it much cooler than that but the smoke seems to penetrate better when the cheese sweats just a bit.


----------

